
Ask HN: Which media do you use to disconnect while staying informed (slow news)? - dlet
Hi there,<p>I am getting really really tired of checking my news apps or emails every few hours. It is pointless.<p>I want to find a way to disconnect while staying informed of the most important news. I heard about the slow news movement but cannot really find something that fits my needs.<p>Do you know any media that help you stay informed in a more sustainable way? My ideal would be a short (readable in 1 hour or so) weekly newspaper (physical if possible) that would present facts and (various) opinions about the 3 to 5 most important news of the week. If it is not focused on 1 country it is even better. Does this even exist?<p>Thanks a ton in advance!
======
bewe42
I can recommend The Economist (if you are willing/able to pay). Top-notch
succinct writing, an audio version and a wide selection of articles. I always
thought that it focuses too much on politics (which does not interest me that
much), but every issue has still plenty of articles that I find compelling.

Another benefit of paying for what you read: you feel obligated to use that
source instead of mindlessly browse online

~~~
dasboth
Came here to post this. I swapped my daily news reading habit for an Economist
subscription (paper only) and have not looked back. The first 1-2 pages will
typically summarise the week's news well enough for me not to feel like I've
missed out on anything, and the quality of writing and variety of interesting
topics is excellent. I also agree with your second point about feeling
obligated to read it!

Edit: for some humorous and UK-specific news/investigative journalism/cynicism
I can also highly recommend a subscription to the fortnightly Private Eye. It
works out at like £1 per copy and is always a fun read.

------
mtmail
A weekly physical newspaper is simply a
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_magazine#Notable_print_ne...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_magazine#Notable_print_news_magazines)
and broadly available from newsagents and often supermarkets, or am I missing
something?

------
ahazred8ta
[https://www.slow-journalism.com/blog](https://www.slow-journalism.com/blog)
may be a little too slow for you

------
appedus
I doubt if there is any physical newspaper doing it. I would suggest
shortlisting 2-3 monthly magazines based on your interest and I believe that
will do the job.

